# How to gain permission for "Hot Topics"?



## jaysne (Jan 17, 2006)

I tried to post onto the Hot Topics sub forum of the Member Lounge, but received an error message saying I didn't have permission to do so. It didn't say why.

What do I have to do to gain permission?


----------



## matsuo (Oct 11, 2006)

The Hot Topics forum is closed to all members, it got too out of hand for the moderators.


----------



## jaysne (Jan 17, 2006)

matsuo said:


> The Hot Topics forum is closed to all members, it got too out of hand for the moderators.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Wisco99 (Nov 22, 2003)

matsuo said:


> The Hot Topics forum is closed to all members, it got too out of hand for the moderators.


If it wasn't out of hand it would not be hot.

Wisco


----------

